# Mapquest’s New Local Business Center - Sign Up



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Mapquest has introduced a new self-service Local Business Center, which does pretty much what you’d expect. It allows SMBs to claim and enhance their lists, just as they can on other local sites. Basically a place where local businesses can add and/or manage their listing(s) on MapQuest.(Why wasn't this already available?)

I'm not sure the popularity of mapquest these days (especially in comparison to Google Local), but it's a short, painless process to sign up so head on over and claim your listing!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Mods, what's up with Youtube links?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know, seems to screw up when you are logged into your Youtube account. 

That looks interesting, I'll check it out. My biggest battle is still the fact that I live in a rural area no one searches for 50 miles from town!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too Chris, and in my largest market city I service I am buried in places yet I am the second organic result.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

straight_lines, unfortunately it's pretty regular to be buried in the Google Places listings, especially if your office is located outside of the city. That being said, I'd take 2nd place in organic search for your main keywords over showing up in Google Places, but that's just me.

Something that might be helpful when you're trying to figure out where you show up in Google Places, or in a normal Google organic search, add "*&pws=0*" (w/o quotes of course) to the end of the URL after you've performed a search. This tells Google to forget your personal information like previous searches and return unbiased search results (what Google would normally return, not personalized for you). 

Follow the link for more info on turning off personalized search:
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-disable-google-personalized.html

It's also useful when dealing with SEO companies so you can double check the rankings they've claimed to improve.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good tip, have to try it. I either use the incognito option in Chrome, or private browsing in Firefox, or use Safari where I am not logged in to anything!
With Googles new +1, your social media connections really can impact your search results.

Every chance i get to use a "new" computer, (library, hotel, etc) I always google myself!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I claimed my listing. Within 15 minutes they called me offering to upgrade.  Maybe next year. Until I take the plunge from a solo operation to running a crew, Im currently getting more calls than I can handle.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it for Canada too?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I always google myself!  That's what she said! HEHE


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

RCP, I'm not 100%, but I think the incognito window in Chrome and private browsing in FF will accomplish the same thing (should anyway). 

AztecPainting, I think the Mapquest link is only good for US businesses since they're currently in beta.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Coat It! said:


> RCP, I'm not 100%, but I think the incognito window in Chrome and private browsing in FF will accomplish the same thing (should anyway).
> 
> AztecPainting, I think the Mapquest link is only good for US businesses since they're currently in beta.


Yea I used IE9 and just clear everything, cookies and history.


----------

